# whats upgrade should be first?



## usz28 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just got my goat and i was just wondering what people think is a good part to upgrade first


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

A search button.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't listen to Mods. They hate life and themselves. Headers. Ditch those crappy exhaust manifolds.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it's a manual a GMM, Billet or MGW shifter. If it's an automatic then long tube headers or on a manual that's the second mod you should make.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

dustyminpin said:


> Don't listen to Mods. They hate life and themselves. Headers. Ditch those crappy exhaust manifolds.


That's a bold statement from a guy who says he's got 400+ at the wheels but can't break out of the 13s.


----------



## usz28 (Jul 17, 2011)

what brand headers should i go? I have the 5.7 i was wondering if its possible to change the stock tires that are 245 and get some 275 without having to change anything


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

usz28 said:


> what brand headers should i go? I have the 5.7 i was wondering if its possible to change the stock tires that are 245 and get some 275 without having to change anything


To get a 275 just to have that number on it is one thing but be aware that if you want a bigger SIZE what brand you get will affect that. Tires like Nitto 555Rs run narrow so that a 275 of those is more like a 265 of a BFG. That said then, ya Nittos 555R 275s on the back will fit but other brands may require fender rolling or cutting. On the front you'll probably have to stick with 245s

For headers IMHO the cheapest stainless headers that are coated inside and out will work fine.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Driver mod.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> That's a bold statement from a guy who says he's got 400+ at the wheels but can't break out of the 13s.


How long did it take you to type your smartassed "search" comment? Bout as long as it would've taken you to answer the man's question.

I do have 400+ at the wheels and I've only been to the track one time during the 2011 Hot Rod Power Tour and on a 100+ degree day at that. Top ten in the field was a 12.7 or better. I ran a 13.2 @ 108. You do the math Ponchy. Should tell you how the effects of the weather had the field going. As for "says he has 400+ HP" How much HP do you have?... Would also like to know what mods you've got. I've posted pictures of my build every step of the way, and a beautiful build it is. 

Now, giving your best "moderator" opinion, how much hp do you think a 2006 GTO with these mods should make?... Summit Racing SFI harmonic balancer, SNL 100 MM cai, Nick Williams 102mm dbw throttle body, FAST LS3 LSXR 102mm intake manifold, Fast fuel rails, FAST rail crossover, FAST 46# fuel injectors, OEM LS3 rocker arms with Comp needle trunnion upgrade kit, Texas-Speed CNC ported stage 2.5 LS3 heads with optional hollow stem valves, Texas-Speed heat treated pushrods, Comp cam custom grind 228/232, .595 lift, 114+2 LSA, Billet Prototypes catch can, Kooks Signature Series long tube headers, Kooks catted connecting pipes, DLH low profile electric cutouts, Borla cat-back exhaust, TCI Breakaway 2500 stall, True Cool tranny cooler, DBA 4000 XS Premium cross-drilled and slotted rotors, JHP gauge pod. Think that's about it for mods. I can always come back and edit later if I think of something I've left out.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

dustyminpin said:


> How long did it take you to type your smartassed "search" comment? Bout as long as it would've taken you to answer the man's question.
> 
> I do have 400+ at the wheels and I've only been to the track one time during the 2011 Hot Rod Power Tour and on a 100+ degree day at that. Top ten in the field was a 12.7 or better. I ran a 13.2 @ 108. You do the math Ponchy. Should tell you how the effects of the weather had the field going. As for "says he has 400+ HP" How much HP do you have?... Would also like to know what mods you've got. I've posted pictures of my build every step of the way, and a beautiful build it is.
> 
> Now, giving your best "moderator" opinion, how much hp do you think a 2006 GTO with these mods should make?... Summit Racing SFI harmonic balancer, SNL 100 MM cai, Nick Williams 102mm dbw throttle body, FAST LS3 LSXR 102mm intake manifold, Fast fuel rails, FAST rail crossover, FAST 46# fuel injectors, OEM LS3 rocker arms with Comp needle trunnion upgrade kit, Texas-Speed CNC ported stage 2.5 LS3 heads with optional hollow stem valves, Texas-Speed heat treated pushrods, Comp cam custom grind 228/232, .595 lift, 114+2 LSA, Billet Prototypes catch can, Kooks Signature Series long tube headers, Kooks catted connecting pipes, DLH low profile electric cutouts, Borla cat-back exhaust, TCI Breakaway 2500 stall, True Cool tranny cooler, DBA 4000 XS Premium cross-drilled and slotted rotors, JHP gauge pod. Think that's about it for mods. I can always come back and edit later if I think of something I've left out.


Excuses, excuses. A simple 15 minute exploration of the site would have answered his questions. Don't be disappointed if I don't step to your bench racing. Mods are in sig.

I think I speak for all the moderators here that what you said about the staff was pretty out of line. If you don't like it here, please go to LS1.

Waiting for the







...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I appologize to the staff. I still don't like how you and other staff members treat nubes asking what you consider dumb questions and throwing the search button in their faces. I stand by what I said about my mods and horsepower. Did you look at the attached pic? Like I said, pretty badass, even if I only ran 13.2 in 10,000 degree heat...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Come on guys. There aren't that many of us and a civil community benefits all of us. Almost every question I've seen on here has been covered somewhere at some time. If I'm that tired of it I just move on to another one.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Be that as it may, threads like this inevitably turn into an "I did this mod so you should do that too". One person might say headers, another person might say DRs, another will say intake, and another might say a shifter. A "best mod" or "first mod" is 100% subjective, so asking people just generates a nut swing fest. Ultimately it's what fits the OP, which is why searching helps to make an informed decision.

Then it turns into "should I get Pacesetters or Kooks" and "do I need to get them coated" blah blah 1000x discussed.

Telling new members that "moderators hate life and themselves" doesn't help anyone...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Your first MOD should be those cool blue LED lights that go under the car.......those get the chicks.....or so I'm told.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Took a few minutes and found this info. This is just a taste of the info out there. Also, when you click on a link, go to the bottom of the that page, it will show you 5 other links/threads related to each thread below. They willl be listed under the heading "Similar Threads".... In fact, look at the bottom of your thread.......

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/upgrades-32176/
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/looking-spend-quick-1000-a-31616/
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/looking-new-mods-31519/
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/new-mods-32870/
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/new-member-what-mods-do-29590/


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> A search button.


Partially true. Everyone comes to forums for one thing, information from people with similar interests. It ultimately depends on what your long term goals are for the car. Catback/headers, tune, CAI, and shifter for me are pretty much the standard, I'd pick one to best suit you but that's just my opinion. 



.. Or if you don't care about performance you can always put 22' in spinning rims and of course blue under glow lights, thats probably like 50 hp each :lol:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree

Don't forget the stickers. My God man, THE STICKERS!


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> Come on guys. There aren't that many of us and a civil community benefits all of us. Almost every question I've seen on here has been covered somewhere at some time. If I'm that tired of it I just move on to another one.


Yep.


----------

